# Boomer!!!



## ounick28 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hello!

New here... been on Meso and other forums for a while... looking to expand my network.

31 yo and have been taking AAS on and off for 6 years. Been off for a while to deal with a lumbar herniation... but am almost back to peak ?natural? shape and ready to jump back on.


----------



## macedog24 (Mar 4, 2020)

ounick28 said:


> Hello!
> 
> New here... been on Meso and other forums for a while... looking to expand my network.
> 
> 31 yo and have been taking AAS on and off for 6 years. Been off for a while to deal with a lumbar herniation... but am almost back to peak ?natural? shape and ready to jump back on.


On behalf of PuritySourceLabs and StraightUpKratom welcome.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 5, 2020)

Welcome to imf.


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Welcome ~~


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## muscle_4you (Mar 5, 2020)

Welcome aboard!!

Ntr
muscle_4you


----------



## brazey (Mar 5, 2020)

Welcome....


----------



## Pcushion (Mar 9, 2020)

I speak on behalf of basicstero.ws when I say welcome to the board. If you need anything just let me know.


----------



## wirifeco (Mar 10, 2020)

hello and welcome


----------



## ounick28 (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank you all for the kind welcomes!


----------



## CptAmerica (Mar 10, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

